# Anyone watching the olympics?



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not, not much desire to and I'm ignoring most of the news about it. Strange because I used to look forward to them and try to watch some of the big events with Canadians in them at least. I don't have cable so I'm not even sure I could watch anything if I wanted to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Frankly I'm getting weary of all the special interests and sob stories about how hard it was for one athelete or another to be accepted or to make their teams because they are ......add your list here.

Excuses are like me. Everybody has one......


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i agree with Milkman...the personal drama is getting to be a little too much. Pretty much everyone had to persevere and work hard to get into the olympics, thats what its all about. This isnt F1.
Words like "bravery" are getting thrown around too frequently these days.

Watching it sporadically. Nice to see the canadian girls having some success.
TBH, most olympic sports arent really ones I follow the rest of the year(s) so havent heard of most of them, and Im not a guy thats always looking for any opportunity to go waving a flag, so just mildly interested.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hear the Leafs are now being hailed as hero’s for choking a few weeks ago.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I'm not, not much desire to and I'm ignoring most of the news about it. Strange because I used to look forward to them and try to watch some of the big events with Canadians in them at least. I don't have cable so I'm not even sure I could watch anything if I wanted to.


I watch some, both for some sports I follow and some that I never otherwise really see for something different. Some new "sports" are a pass (skateboarding, surfing) but 3 on 3 basketball was pretty good and rugby sevens even though Canada got it's ass handed to them. I actually want to see the speed climbing event. 

CBC Sports is streaming their live broadcast so I just throw it on while I am working.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I hear the Leafs are now being hailed as hero’s for choking a few weeks ago.


Yes, it was very brave of them to decide to not score any goals.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm really not too jazzed about any "sport" that requires a panel of judges to determine a winner.

Frankly that includes boxing.

If it's not a KO, or one side doesn't throw in the towell, it's open for interpretation.

I like the track and field events

I also question the presence and participation of professional athletes.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Surfing is judged and requires a good wave to show up, not sure how that's handled.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Frankly I'm getting weary of all the special interests and sob stories ..





Diablo said:


> Yes, it was very brave of them to decide to not score any goals.











Inspiring: US Women's Soccer Team To Boycott Scoring Goals Until Racism Is Defeated


TOKYO—People were stunned after the U.S. women's soccer team lost to Sweden in the Olympics this week by a score of 3-0—until the team revealed they are boycotting scoring any goals until racism is defeated.




babylonbee.com





TOKYO—_People were stunned after the U.S. women's soccer team lost to Sweden in the Olympics this week by a score of 3-0—until the team revealed they are boycotting scoring any goals until racism is defeated.

"Yeah, we didn't score any goals against Sweden last night, but that was totally on purpose," said star player and beloved activist Megan Rapinoe. "This isn't the time to score goals—when America is still racist. We totally could have beaten Sweden but we decided as a team that no goals will be scored until complete equality has been achieved in America. Also, we demand a hefty raise."

Onlookers were stunned during the second half of the game when Rapinoe dribbled the ball all the way to Sweden's unprotected goal and whispered "This is for you, people of color," before kicking the ball straight into the air and running headfirst into the goalpost.

"This may be one of the most powerful performances in the history of sports," said Teen Vogue's sportswriter who has never watched sports.

The U.S. Women's team is demanding to remain in the Olympic tournament and promises to continue its streak of zero goals. Inspiring!_


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit meh about them probably because i can't flick on the TV and have whatever's being covered live at the moment sit in the background. during the time of day when i'm awake it's all chatter and reruns

My wife and daughter are much more into it. All the canuck medals so far are women some of them very young so that plays a part. they also go in for the personalized stories of difficult paths to success more than i do. you would think i'm not part of the target audience for olympic marketing any more ... or something  

I find since covid lockdowns started and now even after they start to lift i care much less about coverage of things happening outside my little life bubble. not saying that's a good thing just is. give me an instrument and let me sit in a corner somewhere
j


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I was really looking forward to the bume racing but couldn't drag myself out of bed at 2am to watch any if it. Canada didn't win any medals but the riders got some very good results, particularly Mike Woods in the road race.

I too hate the melodrama associated with the olympics. I assume that the above comments are about Simone Biles? If so, I kinda have to disagree. I doubt any of us have been in her position (generational talent who is essentially only competing with herself) BEFORE we take the other factors into account. One of the only reasons that she stayed on the team was because every other member that Larry Nasser sexually assaulted quit. She worried that if at least one didn't remain in the spotlight then it would be too easy for USA Gymnastics to sweep it under the rug. That's a lot if weight to put on your shoulders. The fact that it has comec(last wrek?) out that the FBI bungled their operation and probably should have moved on him months before they did likely hasn't been helpful. That being said, when Alexander Vinokourov won the men's road hike race a few Olympics ago I had to laugh when the commentators mentioned that it was great that he had overcome his past difficulties. Those difficultues were serving a multi-year ban for cheating lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The games are on CBC 24 hours. I just ignore the drama and just watch how the Canadian athletes are doing. One of the ones that was great to see was the reaction of Maggie Mac Neal when she found out she won the 100 meter butterfly. It was priceless. She wasn't wearing her contacts so she couldn't see who won. When she heard her name called she said she still wasn't sure but thought she might have done something good.  She also came from 7th place when they made the turn after 50 meters. I'm also looking forward to Penny Oleksiak's events as she is set to break the number of medals won by a Canadian athlete in the Olympics. She is tied with a couple of other women with 6 medals and she still has a few events inclluding the 100 freestyle where she is the defending Olympic champion.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> I was really looking forward to the bume racing but couldn't drag myself out of bed at 2am to watch any if it. Canada didn't win any medals but the riders got some very good results, particularly Mike Woods in the road race.
> 
> I too hate the melodrama associated with the olympics. I assume that the above comments are about Simone Biles? If so, I kinda have to disagree. I doubt any of us have been in her position (generational talent who is essentially only competing with herself) BEFORE we take the other factors into account. One of the only reasons that she stayed on the team was because every other member that Larry Nasser sexually assaulted quit. She worried that if at least one didn't remain in the spotlight then it would be too easy for USA Gymnastics to sweep it under the rug. That's a lot if weight to put on your shoulders. The fact that it has comec(last wrek?) out that the FBI bungled their operation and probably should have moved on him months before they did likely hasn't been helpful. That being said, when Alexander Vinokourov won the men's road hike race a few Olympics ago I had to laugh when the commentators mentioned that it was great that he had overcome his past difficulties. Those difficultues were serving a multi-year ban for cheating lol.


I wasnt specifically speaking about Biles. Although IMO, she dropped out to save face bc she realized she wasnt going to win. Used to see star sprinters do that all the time...as soon as someone passed them, "oh, my hamstring!".

More about the olympic broadcast looking like AGT, where popularity is juiced by stories of personal struggles, death of a grandparent, whatever (whenever a kid on that show is about to be X'd, they blurt out something about having been bullied and suddenly get a pass.). I guess thats what viewers are into though.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Haven't watched a minute, though I'm happy to see so many medals from the Canadian women. When do the men arrive in Tokyo?

Today I discovered 3 on 3 Basketball is an Olympic sport. I already think Beach Volleyball is stupid (love the court game). And Surfing?? Please call me when Cornhole is included.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd certainly *like* to be interested, simply as a proud Canadian, but these days* everything* is a competition. If it's not another entertainment media or arts award show for film, tv, music, theatre, books, dance, poetry, art-installations, ceramics, podcasts, it's another championship for this or that sport in this or that continent, or it's a cooking/baking/cake-decorating/barbecueing contest, or some group of men or women trying to "beat" everyone else in their group to win the affections of someone. Give it a rest, already so that thigs like the Olympics can have some meaning. Quite frankly, I'm competitioned out. 

Hearing about this or that medal going to this or that person (and often for something I didn't know was a competitive sport or subcategory within that sport) starts to feel a bit like listening to the weather report for a part of the world I have little interest in, don't know anyone there, or will never visit. "40% chance of mild precipitation in Sao Paulo / Nur-Sultan / Harare later this afternoon. Currently 24 degrees with a humidex reading of 28."


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm waiting for this year's edition. "Tokyo 2020" is sooooooooooooo last year.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I dunno, I'm actually enjoying the Olympics. I guess I'm weird


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

numb41 said:


> I dunno, I'm actually enjoying the Olympics. I guess I'm weird


Me too. I'm watching. Your not weird, it's the one's that aren't watching that are weird.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm proud to sat that I haven't watched any of the Olympics


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Me too. I'm watching. Your not weird, it's the one's that aren't watching that are weird.


I agree, it seems weird to me to not be interested this year. Not sure why. Must be covid, work from home, no fans in big stadiums, etc...
Maybe I'll try to watch something like a track event.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

numb41 said:


> I dunno, I'm actually enjoying the Olympics. I guess I'm weird


You're not at all weird. You're just lucky that nothing has squeezed the enthusiasm out of you. More power to ya.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I wasnt specifically speaking about Biles. Although IMO, she dropped out to save face bc she realized she wasnt going to win. Used to see star sprinters do that all the time...as soon as someone passed them, "oh, my hamstring!".
> 
> More about the olympic broadcast looking like AGT, where popularity is juiced by stories of personal struggles, death of a grandparent, whatever (whenever a kid on that show is about to be X'd, they blurt out something about having been bullied and suddenly get a pass.). I guess thats what viewers are into though.


Oh I completely agree that the "stories behind the athletes" are often nauseating lol. I can't watch NBC coverage at all.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll b


Guitar101 said:


> Me too. I'm watching. Your not weird, it's the one's that aren't watching that are weird.


I'll be all in by the time track rolls around.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They should have been cancelled.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I hear the Leafs are now being hailed as hero’s for choking a few weeks ago.


LMAO!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching a bit like the Rugby 7s. Seven players a side, 7 minute halves, on a full size rugby field.

It is intense do to the short time of the game and of course the size and strength of the players.

has made me think though - how cool would it be if Olympic Hockey was 2 x 10 minute periods of 3 on 3?? I love watching NHL players playing like they did when they were kids.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Polítics and sports are meant to be apart. And boys are boys and girls are girls.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sambonee said:


> And boys are boys and girls are girls.


Unless you happen to be in a club down in old Soho.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

These are the worst gaffes of the Olympics — at least so far


The Summer Games are barely a week old, and it seems the gaffes meter has been constantly red-lining




nationalpost.com


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Watching golf now. Getting tired of swimming and gymnastics.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven’t read any previous posts …
Presenting sports (or anything ..) is a skill. I’m impressed by the skills of Byron MacDonald, commentating swimming events on CBC. He provides tons of details (talking fast) about every swimmer. It’s a pleasure listening to him. There are other excellent presenters on CBC but I don’t want Mr. MacDonald go unnoticed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Surfing? Skateboarding? Seriously?

Next olympics they're adding "guess my weight" and "I'm thinking of a number between one and ten, guess which one...".


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A great deal of emphasis on individual sports now. The waves for surfing were not world class...the riders really had to work the waves to accomplish any moves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> A great deal of emphasis on individual sports now. The waves for surfing were not world class...the riders really had to work the waves to accomplish any moves.



I don't doubt the skill / talent of those who enjoy surfing, skateboarding, basket weaving, but as an olympic event, I find them a bit out of place.

I understand that the judges are not just people off the street. I assume they are experts in their fields.

Nevertheless, for me it's very much a matter of watching and waiting for the scores. I often have no idea what the result will be even after watching the "performance".

I know this may not be the general consensus, but I'd be interested in a move back towards mostly track and field, some aquatics but most of the events would be gone. 

For sure team sports featuring highly paid professionals would be gone.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> I'm not, not much desire to and I'm ignoring most of the news about it. Strange because I used to look forward to them and try to watch some of the big events with Canadians in them at least. I don't have cable so I'm not even sure I could watch anything if I wanted to.


The way I feel when watching a group of people I don’t know participate in an organized sport or any activity is the way many of you feel when you are waiting in line at the MTO for hours.

I prefer to be alone tinkering or with a dark haired woman naked eating breakfast food.

Love playing sports.
But only when I have a physical advantage over every other person engaged in the activity. Which is now more or less women’s wrestling and softball.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Love playing sports.
> But only when I have a physical advantage over every other person engaged in the activity. Which is now more or less women’s wrestling and softball.


I wouldn't be too sure about either of those two, LOL. Have you seen some of these women?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

laristotle said:


> These are the worst gaffes of the Olympics — at least so far
> 
> 
> The Summer Games are barely a week old, and it seems the gaffes meter has been constantly red-lining
> ...


Ha! In fairness to Van Vleuten I don't think she lost a single race that she entered for the 2020 season (or maybe that was Ann Marie Worst?). For a largely flat nation, the Netherlands produces a truly stunning number of world class female cyclists who can climb their asses off. I've long maintained that Marianne Vos isn't human but a cyborg and the time that she missed due to back issues was simply a firmware update that took a while to install.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Has/does the time-zone difference impact on one's enthusiasm? Especially given how outcomes tend to be splashed all over the internet prior to the actual event being broadcast.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Has/does the time-zone difference impact on one's enthusiasm? Especially given how outcomes tend to be splashed all over the internet prior to the actual event being broadcast.


Having worked with a Japanese company for much of my adult life, I'm pretty used to the time zone gap. That means early morning and late evening meetings, but you get used to it.

That's not really dampening my enthusiasm. I'm just surprised they went ahead with the games at all this year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The traditional 4-year spacing has what I consider to be interesting effects. On the one hand, it gives an athlete a clear timeline for prepping and enough time to achieve those objectives. On the other hand, the "next" opportunity to do that is 4 years later, by which point the athlete - at least for some sports - might be too old to be in the running. I have a pet theory that part of what motivated Ben Johnson and his coach to skirt the rules was the prospect that this would be his final opportunity to get-'er-dun, and that waiting another 4 years would make his legs too old. Crucial deadlines can make people do funny things. In some respects, Simone Biles had the freedom to withdraw from events because she's young, and the next chance is *only* 3 years away.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I honestly haven't watched much. I would say "none", but I watched a little synchronized diving the other day for all of 5 min while my wife was getting ready. (to go _out_ you perverts).
As previously pointed out, I have never been a fan of "judged" sports either. I know some things need it, but as a whole, it is way too easy to be tarnished by biased judges, or even bribed ones. The couple dives I saw seemed pretty flawless to me, but WTF do I know about it?? Jack-Squat, that's what. But of course the judging was all over the place, and the commentators were dissecting the dives. BOR-RING.

I turned it off and played guitar for the rest of the time.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The traditional 4-year spacing has what I consider to be interesting effects. On the one hand, it gives an athlete a clear timeline for prepping and enough time to achieve those objectives. On the other hand, the "next" opportunity to do that is 4 years later, by which point the athlete - at least for some sports - might be too old to be in the running. I have a pet theory that part of what motivated Ben Johnson and his coach to skirt the rules was the prospect that this would be his final opportunity to get-'er-dun, and that waiting another 4 years would make his legs too old. Crucial deadlines can make people do funny things. In some respects, Simone Biles had the freedom to withdraw from events because she's young, and the next chance is *only* 3 years away.


I didn't watch any of it unfold, but I have been reading about Simone Biles withdrawing etc... and I'm wondering if she's thinking that way but of her teammates.. Some of her younger teammates missing out on medals because she's competing, and at 24 she knows she's on the older end of the age range but also for some of her teammates these olympics might be their last shot at a medal, or at least a chance to better set them up for the next olympics in 3 years. From her words it sure seems like she recognized not being able to compete well for whatever reason, so she stepped aside for her teammates. 4 year gaps certainly mean a lot in a sport where you might peak at 14.

In other sports... I heard a story on the radio about a fencer competing in her 7th olympics. 
Not sure about winning medals each time but going 7 times.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some events allow for a very long career. Consider Olympic equestrian legend Ian Millar: Ian Millar - Team Canada - Official Olympic Team Website


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Because of the time difference, I'm content to catch the highlights on the back end. I also don't have cable either. In general, I do like watching the Olympics. But in the evening, I just like playing guitar more.

I have an armchair interest in things related to sport conditioning. My friend studies it and we chat about it periodically. Overall, it's helped me watch it from a different perspective. To me, it's interesting to see different sets of physical abilities in competition.

Weightlifting, gymnastics and track & field are probably the most interesting to me in a nerdy kinda way.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

tomee2 said:


> I didn't watch any of it unfold, but I have been reading about Simone Biles withdrawing etc... and I'm wondering if she's thinking that way but of her teammates.. Some of her younger teammates missing out on medals because she's competing, and at 24 she knows she's on the older end of the age range but also for some of her teammates these olympics might be their last shot at a medal, or at least a chance to better set them up for the next olympics in 3 years. From her words it sure seems like she recognized not being able to compete well for whatever reason, so she stepped aside for her teammates. 4 year gaps certainly mean a lot in a sport where you might peak at 14.
> 
> In other sports... I heard a story on the radio about a fencer competing in her 7th olympics.
> Not sure about winning medals each time but going 7 times.


This article suggests Simone was more concerned about serious injury. 



https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/summer/gymnastics/biles-mental-health-olympics-twisties-gymnastics-1.6121458


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Grab n Go said:


> This article suggests Simone was more concerned about serious injury.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/summer/gymnastics/biles-mental-health-olympics-twisties-gymnastics-1.6121458


Yes, but reading her words...and between the lines, it seems she genuinely wants to see her team mates get some action too, and more spotlight. Who knows but her. Seems like a wise altruistic "win win" choice ... don't get injured and teammates get a shot at medals they wouldnt get otherwise. A more selfish and overconfident athlete would've "powered on", and get hurt.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

tomee2 said:


> Yes, but reading her words...and between the lines, it seems she genuinely wants to see her team mates get some action too, and more spotlight. Who knows but her. Seems like a wise altruistic "win win" choice ... don't get injured and teammates get a shot at medals they wouldnt get otherwise. A more selfish and overconfident athlete would've "powered on", and get hurt.


Yup, I agree completely. The two aren't mutually exclusive. I think it was a tremendous display of sportsmanship.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Olympics has long been a disaster for people who live in host cities


In total, 300 Tokyo households were relocated to make way for the Games, including some who, in a hideous twist of fate, had also been displaced for the 1964…




nationalpost.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/summer/rowing/canada-womens-eight-win-gold-medal-tokyo-olympics-1.6123139


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I find I am just watching the covid case count rise among Japanese citizens of which 80% did not want the games to happen. Over 10,700 cases today, records being broken every day in this category.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I watch very little TV. At this point I'm not 100% even know where to go find the Olymipics if I wanted to. I have no cable. No satellite. I know we have net flix. At least we did. Wife could have cut it off, I'd have no idea. 1-2x per year I will watch a movie when my wife invites me. I have no interest. TV is brain numbing. Sorry to the Olympic athletes. You guys worked hard. Good on you. It's just of no interest to me.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

DaddyDog said:


> Haven't watched a minute, though I'm happy to see so many medals from the Canadian women. When do the men arrive in Tokyo?
> 
> Today I discovered 3 on 3 Basketball is an Olympic sport. I already think Beach Volleyball is stupid (love the court game). And Surfing?? Please call me when Cornhole is included.


Might have to make do with lawn bowls...it used to be in the Commonwealth games, not sure about the Olympics.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> I watch very little TV. At this point I'm not 100% even know where to go find the Olymipics if I wanted to.



CBC.

The exploding arsehole loooooves the Olyimpics because it can send a huge production team on the public's dime.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thread locked.


----------

